# Celtic transmissions



## Monty (Sep 17, 2014)

I've made 10 of PSI's new Celtic pens and have had 2 of those pens transmissions break upon assembling the pen. The tranny would just turn with out extending the tip and upon unscrewing the tranny from the body, it came apart in two pieces. In another current thread, someone else had this same problem. 
My question, how many of you have had this problem with Celtic transmissions? Was I just unlucky with my 20% failure rate?


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 17, 2014)

It is the same transmission they are using in most of their newer pens(Knights Armor, Victorian, fillibela etc.) They are all of questionable value as transmissions. 
To bad they can't come up with a better one for the price they are charging for the kits. 
____________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## triw51 (Sep 17, 2014)

I ordered the started package and 2 of the 4 transmissions were bad.  One fell apart the other one did not turn smoothly)  I got two new tranmissions from PSI and they worked fine.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 17, 2014)

Whenever i hear something like this I hope it's a production defect that only affected a few pieces before being discovered (and hopefully corrected).
Did you contact PSI, Manny? Hopefully they will replace them at least.


----------



## Monty (Sep 17, 2014)

Lenny said:


> Whenever i hear something like this I hope it's a production defect that only affected a few pieces before being discovered (and hopefully corrected).
> Did you contact PSI, Manny? Hopefully they will replace them at least.


PSI replaced mine with no problems.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 25, 2014)

Monty I ordered another 4 celtic pens from PSI and 2 of the tranmissions were defective. One came apart and the other feels rough when you turn it so far out of 8 celtic pens I have had to replace 4 tranmissions. They are great sellers seems to sell fast but with the tramissions problems I am not sure.
PSI was contacted and parts are in the mail.


----------



## lwalper (Oct 16, 2014)

I've sold one. Hope it holds up.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 16, 2014)

The one I've made is sketchy at best.  The point extends only a mere fraction from the nib and will not retract.  I am fearful of forcing the pen to retract in case I should damage either the innards or the blank.  The other three I purchased are languishing in the 'I'll-get-to-these-someday-after-PSI-fixes-the-transmissions pile'.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 16, 2014)

I have had two issues ... in one case the refill itself was catching in the tip end... had to ream out the tip with a drill bit. The second problem ... the refill was getting stuck up into the transmission too far so the tip wasn't protruding correctly ... pulled the cap off, reassembled and it was fine. 
I have noticed on the Knights Armour that the tube can stand to be shorter to get the refill to protrude the depth I like. fwiw


----------



## Mondo (Oct 26, 2014)

My issue with the knights armor is the pen tip sticks out and when you open it is way to far out.  2 kits, measured both tubes and same issue.


----------

